# Interesting Horizontal Micro Coil For Bcc Type Clearomizers



## RIEFY (7/12/13)

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=477072

Will try and let you guys know if it works

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 3


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (7/12/13)

Looks intresting 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alawhie (8/12/13)

I gave it a shot on my maxi atomizer from Vape Africa (just to play around). Was tough lol.... Managed and used cotton around it as wicking material. Thought it'd have a 'Dragon coil' effect, but sadly it didn't. The one I built performed poorly. Let me know if you guys manage to get it working nicely....


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (8/12/13)

Had the same exo with the pt3 coil bt didnt play much will give it another go at a later stage 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/12/13)

Built one just now for a Evod, gone through 0.5ml of liquid already. Its really not bad. Coil is at 1.7Ω on my meter got it at 3.9V on a spinner. First time I set the coil to low down and burned the rubber insulator for the centre pin a bit. That didn't smell nice at all . Got a few dry hits but I was overzealous with the cotton took some out and seems ok so far.

I took some pics if anyone wants to see tell me how and where to post them

Thanks for the link I like playing with these things


----------



## RIEFY (16/12/13)

Nice gaza you can post iy in the "show us ur working wick and coil" post

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------

